# Transformer power



## J Dale (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 100 feet of LGB track; I use seasonally or when the grand kids come to visit 6 to 8 times per year. Each year I get a litle more involved. I have been been using Aristo-Craft Train Power Pack 5400 with 0-21V. I am starting to use more power track cars with lights and envision doing more with my set up. I have looked at several of the older postings and have settled on Bridgewerks and was planning initially on a 5 Mag- SR but as I read realized that would not likely meet my needs in the future so I was going with a !0 amps. However as I crunched the numbers realized I could get a 15 amp for just $25 more dollors with the vendor. My readings have suggested having more power for the future is always good. Are there any downsides besides weight with going with more power when you may not neeed it for several years?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

None, that I know of. 
Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The down side is you'll be leaving the door wide open for bigger and better powered machines and you wife may not like you spending the big bucks those big locomotives cost. Remember, many a railroad has succumbed to a divorce.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

If you get 30 per cent more power for 25 bucks do it, the 15 amp is only the maximum output, if you train uses only 3 amp then thats all your transformer supplies. 
Its like your car could go 130 mph but if you drive it with 55 mph it does not harm it... 
Happy railroading 
Michael


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

If you get 30 per cent more power for 25 bucks do it, the 15 amp is only the maximum output, if you train uses only 3 amp then thats all your transformer supplies. 
Its like your car could go 130 mph but if you drive it with 55 mph it does not harm it... 
Happy railroading 
Michael


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem does arise in the case of a short circuit. Things will burn up before you get overload protection.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I have the 15 and 10 amp Bridgewerks. The circuit breaker in both is quite fast. I haven't had any damage from shorts. Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They may be fast on a low resistance direct short. But 14 amps can do a bit of damage across a motor block waiting for the 15 to open up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is always possible to put a lower rated fuse or breaker in the line between the power supply and the track. This gives you the option of going to a higher amperage in the future if you need it for bigger engines, lighted cars, etc. and not having to buy a newer more powerful unit. Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I found early on the wisdom of putting in a simple in line glass fuse from power supply to track. I got the fuse holder in an auto parts store, and I use 10 amp fuses. Now and then, usually on a turnout, a derailment will manage to short the tracks out. The fuse has protected me several times from any damage. 
I am using a 10 amp power supply with trackside TE. The 10 amp spade fuse in the TE unit has only blown once, the in line usually catches the short first and protects the unit as well. 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you using an inline fuse on both power feeds or just one?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, I think that one is enough, because the current is coming back to the power supply, as well as going out. Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

On one lead Randy. 

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I studied this quite a bit, it's not as simple as a single fuse.

Read this page, but any further questions, please email me privately. I'm only here to help the people who need help, not to debate.

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/mot...provements*

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with Greg in that I did have one instance in which my NW 2 derailed at the junction of 2 turnouts (Just say no to doing that, by the way, I took one out right after) and fried some traces on the main board. I don't know why the fuse at the TE and in the line didnt protect the board. The loco still ran, so maybe the power surge did not get to 10 amps. So I installed poly fuses on that loco since it was open. Did I install them on the other 11 locos? Nope. But I will when I do my taxes in march, join the gym and ....... 

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I explained why your short did not trip your 10 amp supply on my site, check it out. Also you should know that most circuit breakers only trip at 200% of the rating. A normal circuit breaker is not smart enough to know that 8 amp load is not normal, but there is actually something wrong because the loco stopped moving and smoke is coming out. 

Greg


----------



## JLienau (Jan 20, 2008)

I am using a 5 amp circuit breaker in conjunction with a 15 amp Bridgewerks 200 Magmum power supply. Each set of feed wires has a breaker in line to my bridgewerks remote control UR-15's. It seems that several of my USA diesel locomotives, when they transit turn outs, will occasionally trip the circuit breakers. This does not happen with any LGB, Aristo, Accucraft, Bachmann or Lionel locomotive. Since I've incorporated the circuit breakers the "magic" smoke hasn't appeared in the last 8 years.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

HMM only my USAT NW 2 has done this, also. But you will miss that authentic smoke smell that lingers for weeks on the loco...... 


Jerry


----------

